
Is Apple planning to take on Microsoft Mesh with Me.com? - terpua
http://venturebeat.com/2008/06/02/is-apple-planning-to-take-on-microsoft-mesh-with-mecom/
======
josefresco
"Imagine a service from Apple that was free and allowed you to sync multiple
Apple products via the Internet"

Amazing, now I can snc my iPod with my ... iPod.

Which shines the light on the major problem of services like this. I don't
want to be tied to 1 vendor for all my services and devices. All-in-one
solutions only work when one sacrifices the advantages of mixing and matching
the very best service and hardware from other manufactures.

------
terpua
This might be apt as well..

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=206296>

------
jeroen
should that not be i.com?

